# Knitting funnies



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

A few I thought might bring a giggle or two


----------



## molsmum (May 15, 2016)

Love them. Thanks for sending!!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

molsmum said:


> Love them. Thanks for sending!!


My pleasure


----------



## Maxs (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the giggle! ????


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Love them all but the purple yarn ? 
The most ????????????❗


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Those were great! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

These are so funny! Thank you.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Maxs said:


> Thanks for the giggle! ????


????????????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Candycounter1 said:


> Love them all but the purple yarn ?
> The most ????????????❗


Yeah


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Circular Knitter said:


> Those were great! Thanks for sharing them with us.


Your welcome


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wiggletail said:


> These are so funny! Thank you.


My pleasure


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With 30+ years of crochet experience I don't mind tucking in the ends...it's the seaming that gets nerve wracking!


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Certainly brought a big smile on my face , very cute ! ose


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep they all belong to me. Lots of laughter

Di


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for my first smiles of the day. 

Note to myself..... must buy lottery tickets..... :sm02:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Loved them all.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Enjoyed them all but the alpaca is my favourite.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the giggles


----------



## LynnS (Nov 16, 2015)

Love the funnies. Thanks!


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Very cute, I relate to each one!


----------



## Rev.Oz (Sep 30, 2016)

Enjoyed very much Rev Oz


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Good ones


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> With 30+ years of crochet experience I don't mind tucking in the ends...it's the seaming that gets nerve wracking!


Agree!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

okruger said:


> Certainly brought a big smile on my face , very cute ! ose


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

COgramma said:


> Made me smile. Thanks for sharing.


A pleasure


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dribla said:


> Yep they all belong to me. Lots of laughter
> 
> Di


Just couldn't resists


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

Thanks for my morning smile!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Circular Knitter said:


> Those were great! Thanks for sharing them with us.


Exactly, and they aren't so much funny as Right on Sister!!! :sm11:


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CatLadyHM (Feb 27, 2017)

So funny! Thank you!


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Love them. Thank you.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Such a nice way to start the day! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Made me smile and hum!


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Good way to start the day!


----------



## Msgreta (Feb 21, 2016)

Many thanks 4 sharing! It is a dreary, dewy day here in eastern NC n your sharing of the cartoons, combined with my morning coffee got me better acclimated 2 the starting of my day! Thanks again--- Greta


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

katanamama said:


> Thanks for my morning smile!


Your welcome


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

martyr said:


> Exactly, and they aren't so much funny as Right on Sister!!! :sm11:


True!!!! ????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gigi 722 said:


> Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

These are too funny! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Silver Goddess (Jan 5, 2015)

Great!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for my first laugh of the day ????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Stop calling our house a box! Love it!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Stop calling our house a box! Love it!


Yes????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> Thanks for my first laugh of the day ????


My pleasure????????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Silver Goddess said:


> Great!!!


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL LOL


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Purple yarn really hit my funny bone. They are all cute.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dunnville89 said:


> Purple yarn really hit my funny bone. They are all cute.


I know me too!!!


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

Caroline Currer said:


> Enjoyed them all but the alpaca is my favourite.


My daughter, who lives in Australia, is considering buying a plot of land and farming Alpacas. The thought bubble that popped out the side of my head when she told me was full of soft touchy feelly balls of brightly coloured wool, all for free!!!! (I don't think it is going to happen. When little, she didn't even look after her goldfish properly ????)


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I enjoyed these. Especially the one about the house! I realized just the other day that my entire house is a craft room!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

eppe said:


> thanks


Your welcome


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are great! Thanks.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dancin'n'Knittin' said:


> I enjoyed these. Especially the one about the house! I realized just the other day that my entire house is a craft room!


????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> Those are great! Thanks.


Oh my pleasure!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks dor the laughs, the black and white cat reminds me of a cat that I had tears ago, he never touched my wool/yarn.


----------



## carolelee (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. They were really cute.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the smiles this morning...


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Each one made me smile, thanks.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

funny, thanks.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

OMG...I did buy the same color! But, in my defense, it's a different weight! Malabrigo...how could I not? I didn't realize till I got home and was putting it away. Dumbo ????!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol lol those are so funny Thank you for Sharing every once in awhile need a good laugh!!! Number#5 a the one above it. About the Purple. Lol lol


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice. thanks for the fun


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very good!


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Good ones!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv these. Thnx for the laughs. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## BarbP1965 (Apr 11, 2017)

I needed a good chuckle! Thanks.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

flitri said:


> Thanks dor the laughs, the black and white cat reminds me of a cat that I had tears ago, he never touched my wool/yarn.


Well I've had many cats over the last 26 years. They have all hand their hand ( paw) in my yarns!!! Mostly to cuddle up in????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

carolelee said:


> Thanks for sharing. They were really cute.


Of course


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for the smiles this morning...


Glad to ablige


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

OK, how did you get a picture of my cat?

Thanks they all are super cute!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the smile today.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the giggles - and I really identified with the purple yarn cartoon !


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

esp like the llama one


----------



## charbooth (Jan 9, 2015)

Those all were great.... geez -- I might try the 'trick or treating' one myself next October.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are all great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love them, thank you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love them, thank you


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Fiona3 said:


> OK, how did you get a picture of my cat?
> 
> Thanks they all are super cute!
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


Oh that's too funny????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These are great, thank you :sm24:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> These are great, thank you :sm24:


Your welcome


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Yane (Jan 4, 2013)

These are very funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Hilarious! I can relate to all of them!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gloriam said:


> Thanks for the laughs.


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Yane said:


> These are very funny. Thanks for sharing.


Yes indeed


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks a little laughter.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

PauletteB said:


> Thanks a little laughter.


????????????????????????????????


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

These are great. Love them all..........Thanks for sharing .


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

ladybuys said:


> These are great. Love them all..........Thanks for sharing .


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Love 'em all but the purple made me laugh. I drove my SO crazy, dragging him to countless paint stores and rejecting hundreds of paint chips because I was looking for, "brown with purple undertones". Weeks later I found "Burnt Raisin" and was happy. It is terrible when you know EXACTLY what you want.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Candycounter1 said:


> Love them all but the purple yarn ?
> The most ????????????❗


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks. You made my morning.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Great funnies.


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

Loves them he hehee


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

nitcronut said:


> Thanks. You made my morning.


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Anyone remember Myrna Loy in "Mr Blandings buys his dream house"? She is trying to explain her color choice -- " yellow, a butter yellow, but not too yellow". I may have misquoted, but you get my idea. There is actually a YouTube of her doig this. Great movie!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love all of them an giggling!! Thanks For Sharing


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

BlueBerry36 said:


> Love all of them an giggling!! Thanks For Sharing


Yay!!!


----------



## Jenora (Apr 26, 2017)

Loved them! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenora said:


> Loved them! Thanks for sharing.


????????


----------



## vrazz (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you for sharing ????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

vrazz said:


> Thank you for sharing ????


my pleasure


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks. I'm grinning ear to ear!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Thanks. I'm grinning ear to ear!


????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very good. Thanks for sharing. :sm09: :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely Sunday morning whimsies...


----------

